# Which 2.6

## Braempje

Can someone explain the difference between:

[list=]development sources

gentoo-dev-sources

mm-sources[/list]

I am looking for better driver support without loss of stability, so maybe mm-sources is already out of the question?

And what is the wolk kernel? Does anyone use that?

----------

## Earthwings

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

I use mm-sources and never had any stability problems.

----------

## jaska

mm-sources has been stable for me, have not had any lockups or anything. If you doubt it, then gentoo-dev-sources or development-sources is what you should look into. I've only used mm-sources + development-sources so I can't comment about gentoo's dev-sources.

----------

## taskara

another one for mm-sources.. good balance between features and stability

----------

## EzInKy

I hate to go against the trend, but I've better luck with the plain development (uname -r 2.6.2-rc2) sources than the mm-sources.

----------

## _Nomad_

love-sources is another great kernel patchset. Although it's really cutting edge I've never had any stability issues with it. And there's a lot of performance gain.

----------

## taskara

 *_Nomad_ wrote:*   

> love-sources is another great kernel patchset. Although it's really cutting edge I've never had any stability issues with it. And there's a lot of performance gain.

 

..and based on mm-sources  :Wink: 

----------

## Jake

I would be using love-sources now if it didn't include the mm patches. I like new features like rieser4, but don't want obscure bugs from mm killing stability. As I understand it, the purpose of mm is to test new patches that may be in the stable version in a few releases. If you're not interested in tracking down bugs, don't use mm-sources.

----------

## _Nomad_

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..and based on mm-sources 

 

Sorry...  :Embarassed: 

Didn't really see the actual question  :Wink: 

----------

## taskara

 *_Nomad_ wrote:*   

>  *taskara wrote:*   
> 
> ..and based on mm-sources  
> 
> Sorry... 
> ...

 

lol no.. that's no problem..  :Wink: 

----------

## taskara

oh and WOLK is designed for:

 *Quote:*   

> Goal: Stability, Scalability, Performance and Security

 

it also seems quote stable and fast, with the option for lots of security enhancements.

----------

## Braempje

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml
> 
> I use mm-sources and never had any stability problems.

 

That document is slightly outdated, they don't even mention 2.6.

Now what is the different between gentoo-dev and development? From studying the ebuild I think they get different patches, but I'm not really sure which ones...

Another kernel question: how can I have different modules for different kernel sources? If I want to play with mm and developement/gentoo-dev than I can't use the modules mixed can I?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

use portage 2.0.50_pre*, that way you can install different modules for different kernels and not have to worry about portage deleting them, but you will have to manipulate the /usr/src/linux symlink depending on which kernel you want the module installed for.

----------

## Isaiah

This problem went away with development-sources-2.6.2_rc2   :Wink: 

----------

